# What reason do you have for being a furry?



## Yrr (Nov 9, 2009)

*Why are you a furry?*

I know a lot of people have different reasons, ranging from simply having a fetish to wishing/believing they were an animal themselves.

Just wondering what made the majority of the furries here furries.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

Not sure...

I did lots of LSD in high school.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2009)

Because I choose too.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 9, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Because I choose too.


 The question's more; "Why do you choose to be a furry".

But I cba to edit it again.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

Yrr said:


> The question's more; "Why do you choose to be a furry".
> 
> But I cba to edit it again.



I have a choice?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2009)

Yrr said:


> The question's more; "Why do you choose to be a furry".
> 
> But I cba to edit it again.


Because what I liked before I became a furry pretty much lined up with all the things it means to be a furry.  Saying I'm not a furry wouldn't stop anyone from calling me a furry, rather then being in denial I chose to accept it.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 9, 2009)

You should really look at all the other thousands of "y r u furry" threads.

But why do I choose to be furry? Because it's fun and it's different. There are very few things in my life that I've ever taken a sincere intrest in. Being furry is one of those few things. It appeals to me. I don't really know why. It just does.


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2009)

Sometimes I'm ashamed to label myself a "furry" just because I love the art. The general public think I'm a dog fucker if I say the word and I just like the art.

Is there a label for someone who like anthropormorphic animals?


----------



## Little Li (Nov 9, 2009)

Because it feels right. I tried 'not being a furry' for a little while and found that I felt worse than normal. So furry it is.

Also cute foxbois. ^.^


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

Geek said:


> Sometimes I'm ashamed to label myself a "furry" just because I love the art. The general public think I'm a dog fucker if I say the word and I just like the art.
> 
> Is there a label for someone who like anthropormorphic animals?



"furfag"


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> "furfag"



So that makes a furry and a fagot.

Maybe I should call myself "The man without labels".


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 9, 2009)

Geek said:


> Is there a label for someone who like anthropormorphic animals?



Yes - _furry!_ I for one am not running away from that word. If too many people do, then the dog fuckers (if they even exist) have won. If the subject comes up when I'm talking to people, I let them know that reputation is totally overblown. It helps if you happen to have a sketchbook full of cool furry art with you to demonstrate. That happened to me once and I made two converts on the spot.

What reason do _I_ have for being a fur? (Furry is the scene or the animals, 'fur' is  a fan thereof.) I've always dug anthro characters is the short answer; I'm writing a book for the long answer.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

Because I've found people who understand my strange, inexplainable desires to parade about in animal costumes. <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Because I've found people who understand my strange, inexplainable desires to parade about in animal costumes. <3


*highfive*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 9, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Yes - _furry!_ I for one am not running away from that word. If too many people do, then the dog fuckers (*if they even exist*) have won. If the subject comes up when I'm talking to people, I let them know that reputation is totally overblown. It helps if you happen to have a sketchbook full of cool furry art with you to demonstrate. That happened to me once and I made two converts on the spot.


 
Dalhusky
Ebon Lupus
Crusadercat

Let me lurk ED, I'll find some more.

Prince Jeremy
Chibiabos


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, apparently my art was all anthromorphic since before I found out about the fandom so yeah... as soon as I found out everything just sort of fell into place. 

And I, too, like parading around in animal costumes.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 9, 2009)

mods lock plz


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> mods lock plz



Don't trash the party, maaaan...


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 9, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Don't trash the party, maaaan...



Ok. I'll leave this one be.


Just for you :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Ok. I'll leave this one be.
> 
> 
> Just for you :3



<3

...

*doesn't contribute anything moar to the thread*


----------



## Dass (Nov 9, 2009)

Another one?

BECAUSE ANIMALS WHICH LOOK LIKE HUMANS LOOK COOL!
(it's the other way around in the opinions of some, but I really don't care.)


----------



## InunekoReborn (Nov 9, 2009)

I think being a furry would be far more interesting than being fleshy/normal/whitebread humans. We're dependant to every single thing we make, even needing clothes and such [though that's a nice add :3]


----------



## Conker (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in it for the fashion!



Actually, I don't consider myself a furry. Dunno why I hang around this website; it must be for the lulz or something.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 9, 2009)

I think anthros are totally cool.  I like to draw 'em and I like the concept of masks and costumes in general, so enjoying animal/anthro costumes is pretty much inevitable.

whooo boring ol' me!


----------



## Jelly (Nov 9, 2009)

i cant get off this fucking forum
help :C


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

I just think the concept of it is awesome, pretty much everything about it is cool. And the Wolf has ALWAYS been my favorite animal. When I was younger, we had a neighbor with wolves that he was raising until they were old enough to be released. I loved being around them because they always seemed so happy.


----------



## Farelle (Nov 9, 2009)

well....it evolved....i liked animals from the very beginning of my life^^ have always lived with them...and yeah, i know a bunch of cats we had or i met^^

i dont know if it was really a decision...it was more of a: "come on Im here, play with me"

well....it started with king of lions and animes are used to anthromorphs alot....aswell as some disney characters were basically humans in animal form....

from the very beginning i was influenced by all those talking pigs and dancing squirrels XD

the question should be: why should i've been not a furry??^^ *g


also...anthros looks way better than most humans, specially cat likes have a really nice elegance ....i just love them....they are soooo smoothly^^ and cuddly....and scratchy...oh he XD


did i mention i also like two splitted minds?
a furry combine myselfs (two of them) the cuddly and the wild side, also the human and the animalistic side into ONE character, they are non natural, but feels more comfortable with than with just a pure human...its a bit of a paradoxon i like...i always had the idea of two characters but this one is the first one which combines all perfectly, for representing myself^^

btw. i can also meow like a cat, yell like a dog i think^^, i walk really often only on my toes ...i dont know why....
and im acting/playing/moving often like a cat, even if its more puppy like.


i tried it without beeing furry....but as further i went into my character evolving into a cat, the more difficult it is to stop this evolving 


*too much text ouhhh.....


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 9, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> i cant get off this fucking forum
> help :C



I have this exact same problem.
I try to leave but I come back the next day. So I try to cut back or just skim read everything to reduce the time I spend on here, but that only lasts a couple of days at most :[


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 9, 2009)

It's simple for me... dunno why but anthro alway was something that interessed me.. So when i found it a few years ago, i said why not, could be fun..

At start i wasn't much into it, but now i'm sorta hella lots in it, plus most of the furs i've talked to (I said most, i've talked to sex freak and other strange people, just blocked them)
made some awesome friend rl, made many good friend online too.. Love the art...

Anyway, it's a choice to be a furry for me.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

I like drawing anthros. :V


----------



## Chenler (Nov 9, 2009)

i got hooked onto the art, then i sorta progressed from there >_>


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2009)

I have fun in it.


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 9, 2009)

I do like the furry art, alot. I didn't consider myself a furry before because I didn't want to, but that made me think of it even more. And after a while I realized that it felt much better when I accepted it and just called myself a furry. Now, after a couple of years as a furry, well, let's say that I'm not ashamed anymore, as I was 2 years ago. ^^

I just want to be myself! 
And it keeps me happy.


----------



## Dahguns (Nov 9, 2009)

all the popular people do it....it was peer pressure


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 9, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Dalhusky
> Ebon Lupus
> Crusadercat
> 
> ...



Dog fuckers, I assume? Fuck them, I am not going to let them take over my/our fandom!


----------



## -Guy- (Nov 9, 2009)

I think it's just fun ^^. I was introduced by my friend, soon after I got hooked, and well here I am. It's fun and awesome to me .


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 9, 2009)

It's fun. I like the art, I like fursuits, I like animals in a non-fucked up way. Do I wish I was an animal? Maybe a little, yeah. *shrugs* But I felt like that before  found the furry fandom, so, whatever.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 9, 2009)

I like drawing cartoon animal people,
and I like costumes.

I'll admit I also like the idea of being a real animal-person,
but I don't take it further than light fantasy and maybe a bit of acting out (wearing a collar, crawling around on my hands and feet at home, meowing at my cat, etc...) to amuse myself.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 9, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Dog fuckers, I assume? Fuck them, I am not going to let them take over my/our fandom!


 
Oh, but they have! It's not so much them as it's their sympathizers that say "hey, guys, that's not cool. You have no right to condemn their lust."


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2009)

I like dragons, and a couple of years ago, I discovered that there were more freaks like me out there.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 9, 2009)

dammit mom, get off my back

thats just the way it is


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 9, 2009)

Geek said:


> Sometimes I'm ashamed to label myself a "furry" just because I love the art. The general public think I'm a dog fucker if I say the word and I just like the art.
> 
> Is there a label for someone who like anthropormorphic animals?


This is exactly how I feel ;~;


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> i cant get off this fucking forum
> help :C


You can never leave


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

I like yiff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

God this is retarted.
My reason: No reason, I'm not a furry, though my boredom made me like anthromoposovietrussiamorphic creatures.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 10, 2009)

Because I was bored.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> God this is retarted.
> My reason: No reason, I'm not a furry, though my boredom made me like anthromoposovietrussiamorphic creatures.



Ð¯ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¿ÑƒÑˆÐ¸ÑÑ‚Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¸ÑÐºÑƒÑÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾, Ð° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ð¼ Ñ†Ð¸Ñ„Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¸ÑÐºÑƒÑÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾Ð¼. 

translation:
I like furries because in soviet russia, furry love you!


----------



## Brandi (Nov 10, 2009)

I would say its because I grew up loving Disney characters and things like animaniacs and tiny toons, I loved the unique characters and the whole "Animals that are like people" concept... and really, I'm in it for the art and the fun-loving happy and huggable community :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Ð¯ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¿ÑƒÑˆÐ¸ÑÑ‚Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¸ÑÐºÑƒÑÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾, Ð° Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑŽÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ð¼ Ñ†Ð¸Ñ„Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¸ÑÐºÑƒÑÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾Ð¼.
> 
> translation:
> I like furries because in soviet russia, furry love you!


WHICH IS EXACTLY THE REASON.
PEOPLE LIKE YOU LIEK ME.
"Liek you".
lol.
I made too much internet contact.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 10, 2009)

For one I enjoy the art and writing that usually comes from the furry fandom. The level of creativity makes it really fun.

Second, I enjoy developing my fic-verse, which is composed primarily of furs & what-not.

Three, I enjoy the community. So many interesting and friendly people.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 10, 2009)

I just draw furry art, and furry-related porn, that's all for me really.


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

My reason is rather strange...but it all started iwht my love for drawign anthro art and assimilating with people who draw it as well.
After a brief and bitter affair with an anthro artist/furry...it spurred me to look int omy own furry side and try and find another to fill the void.


----------



## Sino (Nov 10, 2009)

It's amusing and occupies time.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

I fit in. That and I think the fandom's pretty alright.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Why are you a furry?*



Yrr said:


> I know a lot of people have different reasons, ranging from simply having a fetish to wishing/believing they were an animal themselves.
> 
> Just wondering what made the majority of the furries here furries.



Oh goody, another one of these questions.


----------



## Tsun (Nov 10, 2009)

Because i can.

Wait, i just find human characters less interesting/appealing.

I've got some kind of dislike against human race because of ongoing bad experiences @irl


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> WHICH IS EXACTLY THE REASON.
> PEOPLE LIKE YOU LIEK ME.
> "Liek you".
> lol.
> I made too much internet contact.



then use an internet condom.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2009)

Because of RICHARD FOLEY :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Because of RICHARD FOLEY :V



nice avatar.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> i cant get off this fucking forum
> help :C



I know the feeling.

I'm a furry cause it's one of my many interests. The people are awesome, the art is awesome, and hell, the porn is pretty darn good too.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> nice avatar.



I'm in the process of changing it.  Edit button needs a nap :V


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I like yiff.


This.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 10, 2009)

So I can fap to Tycho's avatar. You have the best fursona oh murr.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 10, 2009)

Sdgdsf didn't expect this topic to last more than half an hour.

First post well spent.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 10, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Sdgdsf didn't expect this topic to last more than half an hour.
> 
> First post well spent.



Welcome.

Are you related to nrr by any chance?


----------



## Yrr (Nov 10, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Are you related to nrr by any chance?


No, I don't know anyone here.

A friend suggested I join after he found out I was furry, I initially refused, but I've joined now. I haven't told him I've joined yet, though, but I seem to be making too big a deal out of everything, as it's all so new to me.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 10, 2009)

it started from SL and i just kind of took off from there.  I stopped playing it tho for the teen grid being complete sh*t.  around then i was just peeking through the door.  Only recently have i started drawing furries in general.  only my online friends know that i am one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 10, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> it started from SL and i just kind of took off from there.  I stopped playing it tho for the teen grid being complete sh*t.  around then i was just peeking through the door.  Only recently have i started drawing furries in general.  only my online friends know that i am one.


I can't play SecondLife.  Why?  Because I collect ALL items in a game, you give me a game like that and I'll try to collect EVERYTHING.......
That game is a death trap for me, the first day I played it I collected like almost several thousand free items and got no sleep.(yeah I know it's madness)
I'm planning on taking a 3D modelling class so I can make avatars and that and sell them cheap compared to others.


----------



## Tarlach (Nov 10, 2009)

For me, it's purely aesthetic. I'm a fan of most mammals, but I find canines to be the coolest-looking and the most relatable since I've grown up with dogs around. Now that I'm out on my own, a dog of my own is high up on my list of priorities. In fact, it comes just after buying a new TV. 

My first exposure to Furrydom came in the form of the Road Rovers fandom, since I thought the show was very well done. (Looking back, I think it's a little corny, but meh. I still appreciate some of the humor, and the anthropomorphism. I can't think of anything I did as a kid that doesn't still appeal to me now in some way.) I thought fusing the visual attributes of animals and human beings was an appealing flight of fancy. 

Tarlach (a red fox, and an aircraft pilot) was born as my avatar on an online game called Skyrates, where the avatars are furries - which I thought was cool and innovative since furs still haven't made much traction elsewhere in the comic/fantasy worlds. A friend of mine had borrowed the entire first series of TaleSpin on DVD, and Skyrates reminded me of that, and the furry avatars lent a sense of familiarity, so I hopped right in, and that was essentially my gateway drug back to the furry fandom after leaving it behind not long after the Road Rovers fandom began dissipating.

Regrets? Maybe that there's so much sex in furrydom that the public's perception is driven by it. I mean, when you humanize creatures that are already sexual beings in their own right, sex is going to enter their experiences in some way, but I think it's largely overblown to the point where pornography is perceived as the motivation behind furrydom. I really wish there were more good furry stories, or even just some kind of effort to create a more cohesive story universe, which is why I still like the Skyrates concept.

http://www.skyrates.net/ - Skyrates


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 10, 2009)

Even since I was a child, I liked dressing up as animals, and now I found others's who like to do the same, frankly its kinda a relief to find others that share my sentiment.  It never was or is fetish or sexual thing, I just like to dress up.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 11, 2009)

Because anthro bats are interesting to draw?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

I started when I was playing Second Life, and then it was because the only choices for your AV are Furry, Space marine or douchebag. 

I ended up a furry space marine. (And depending on who you ask, I may have gotten a little of that last one mixed in too =/) 



Anyways, somewhere in there I started liking furries as more than just my AV, and when I left SL, it stuck with me. I kept quiet about it for years, then a few months ago I ran into a web comic by one "RHJunior." It was a furry web comic. I didn't even know those existed. I joined the forum and had my first interactions with other furries since I left SL. 

I was a little reluctant to call myself a furry, since it had never gotten me anything but a negitive reaction before, but I eventually got used to it. 

Now I'm here. I guess there's no point in denying it now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

Sophie_manx said:


> Even since I was a child, I liked dressing up as animals, and now I found others's who like to do the same, frankly its kinda a relief to find others that share my sentiment.  It never was or is fetish or sexual thing, I just like to dress up.


 However you got a TF 2 addicted cat in your avatar.
If by Heavy Weapons Guy you meant animals then I don't understand.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a furry because I've always liked animals and roleplaying. Now the two of them, together? Hell yeah.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm a furry because I've always liked animals and roleplaying. Now the two of them, together? Hell yeah.


 My theory says that furry+FPS will be even better.


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 11, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> However you got a TF 2 addicted cat in your avatar.
> If by Heavy Weapons Guy you meant animals then I don't understand.



What?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 11, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> My theory says that furry+FPS will be even better.


I'm not one for guns and military stuffs, unfortunately.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

*grins and twirls his shotgun*

I am though! 

A furry-based FPS would be sorta cool, though having to shoot other furries would not be. =( 


Heh... on my profile, it says "I like zombies, I like furries, but zombie furries would be uncool." 

I should add that furries beating the crap out of zombies would be undeniably awesome.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 11, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Heh... on my profile, it says "I like zombies, I like furries, but zombie furries would be uncool."
> 
> I should add that furries beating the crap out of zombies would be undeniably awesome.


 Furries beating the crap out of furry zombies, or non-furry zombies. Either's cool, but furry zombies would be more awesome, what with the teeth, claws and carnivorous instinct.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

Eh... 

Depends on the type of zombie. Solanum zombies just ruin the grace and form of furries. 

(I, for the record, was thinking furries beating the crap out human zombies)


----------



## Yrr (Nov 11, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Eh...
> 
> Depends on the type of zombie. Solanum zombies just ruin the grace and form of furries.
> 
> (I, for the record, was thinking furries beating the crap out human zombies)


I thought as much.

But I find any zombies awesome. I just recently finished watching Dead Set (an awesome British TV series about zombies, dunno if you Americans or Canadians can find it anywhere) and love the concept of zombies in general, especially, the carnivorous horde ones.

But get back on topic >:c.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

Sophie_manx said:


> What?


 Good



Shenzebo said:


> I'm not one for guns and military stuffs, unfortunately.


 Too bad becuase IT OWNS.



Unsilenced said:


> *grins and twirls his shotgun*
> 
> I am though!
> 
> ...


 Nah furry zombies are fagshit alone enough, but human furries are more fun to kill!!!
Because they are all stupidlike that when they are zombies!!!
That would be awesome.
Left Fur Dead<Lols4Dead


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a Furry because of a few reasons. The first being I'm an Otherkin-type Therian. Another because I know I'm not Human. And being a Weasel Furry is just who I am and will always be. No, I'm not a Fox or a Cat or a Rabbit. I'm a Weasel. And damn proud of it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 11, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I'm a Furry because of a few reasons. The first being I'm an Otherkin-type Therian. Another because I know *I'm not Human.* And being a Weasel Furry is just who I am and will always be. No, I'm not a Fox or a Cat or a Rabbit. I'm a Weasel. And damn proud of it.


 I know things.
Imagination has limits.
Still I am happy you are protecting the more pwning furries side.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 11, 2009)

The Demon side isn't actually that easy to see. It's only defining parts are extra long ears, 2 tails, unique colors, and stronger legs. Other than that, I'm just an average Long Tailed Weasel.


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

I simply like the idea of anthro arts. That's all.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Nov 12, 2009)

You know what, I really have no idea how it all started.  I've had friends that were in the fandom for a long time, and the art has always attracted me.  There's an expression of personality that you don't typically see in the other circles I've been around.

It always seemed to be the sort of thing that you could let evolve for you, without having to completely redo your way of thinking.  

*cough* Another side of it, some of that art out there, 'tis hawt.  *blushes*


----------



## Morroke (Nov 12, 2009)

Only weirdos with animal tails will ever love me :V


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 12, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Only weirdos with animal tails will ever love me :V



Baaaw. To bad none of these "weirdos with animal tails" exist. Though it would certainly be awesome to make a fandom based off these people 

Studies have actually proven that anthropomorphic animals are more d appealing then cartoony people, hence why there are a lot of anthro-based cartoons and mascots *cough* Tony the tiger *cough*. So I guess that is one of the pretty solid reasons why every furry appreciates the fandom (even the anti furs, once they are finally able to stick their heads out of their asses and see furry art that does not fall under the yiffing stereotype).

As for me, I have always had a fascination with anthro animals and mascot suits. I absolutely LOVED furry-based video games such as Starfox 64 and Bano Kazooie. I also had kind of an interest in people with animal tails and I drew a lot of human/animal cross art. Eventually, I discovered the fandom, and I was absolutely enthralled.

And the rest my friends, is history. *tips hat*


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Just a hobbie I guess. I like the art plus I got a ton of fur friends that are fun to talk to


----------



## onewingedweasel (Nov 13, 2009)

the sweet sweet porns. 

and also cause i used to larp as a cat-person before i know what anthro or larping was.. or always have drawn anthos since i could hold a pencil. or all the accepting cool people and the super fun cons and the sexy sexy men and women in tails


----------



## Focks (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a furry because I somehow got hooked on illustrations of anthropomorphic animals doing erotic things. No other reason. I think being a lifelong fan of shows featuring animals as the characters contributed to this somewhat- I don't think I'm the only one who had a crush on a cartoon character when I was a kid.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 13, 2009)

because furry girls are smexy and i want to be all fluffy and soft and have heighten scenes you know cool stuff


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 24, 2009)

As I've posted in that thread that got locked:



> I once posted in Gamespot forums that I enjoyed whacking it to Bugs Bunny and someone called me a "fucking furfag" so I looked that up on the Googlenets and furry came up and now I've been here ever since.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 24, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> My theory says that furry+FPS will be even better.



Winar.  I swear, if i EVER, get to making a game in the fps genre.  Furries are the FIRST thing that's going in there.

@Lots: that's....interesting


----------



## Altamont (Nov 24, 2009)

I've always had an attachment to anthropormophic animals. As a kids I was obsessed with Looney tunes, Digimon, all Disney films, even the Secret of NIHM and its sequel. As I gre older I found that I still had a strong affinity for those characters in everything I did; I played beast races in games whenever possible, I anthros and aliens were always my favorite characters in movies, books, etc. Eventually I found that that pretty much suit the definition of a furry, so I searched around, watched the videos, read the fiction, and here I am


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 25, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> ...on my profile, it says "I like zombies, I like furries, but zombie furries would be uncool."



Are you sure?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3086928/


----------



## Kajhera (Nov 25, 2009)

Initial origins?

I always felt like I could talk to animals about what I was having troubles with, or needed help understanding. My cats made the best counselors, and I loved them quite a bit. When I was young I entertained thoughts of marrying one of them occasionally. I had difficulty dealing with other people then, with their confusing cruelties and unreadable motives.

Playing dinosaurs, either with toys or - more enjoyably - pretending to be one was something I quite enjoyed and this evolved into both a love for RPGs, and a continuing love for dinosaurs and fantasizing that I have claws, sometimes an intense enough fantasy to frighten me though this does not happen very often anymore.

My drawings tended towards anthro animals, my characters often took on that sort of aspect, and upon getting to know a furry friend and hearing him express his love for my drawings I stepped into the art side of the fandom.


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 25, 2009)

Because...

It's different, it's interesting, fun and inviting.
The people are friendly and can relate to.

I play a lot of games, post on a lot of forums... and it seems that I always fall into place with furs, while as other places I just dont understand.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm pretty catlike in real life... To such a level I goddamned love fish and catnip. Also the odd cat treat...


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Nov 26, 2009)

I was always a fan of classic cartoons and eventually drew my own strips. At one point in my first fulltime job the management got me to be the company mascot--a large bespectacled, bow-tie wearing bird! I enjoyed the experience of wearing a corporate mascot suit and sought to create a character of my own. Obtained a price list from the company which made the suit, but $600 was too much. Actually built a antlered character partial an won prizes in local costume contests--or at least made the semi-finals.
Started using the internet to research mascotting which led me to furry youtube videos. It was incredible to see these giant living plush toys engaged in skits and tomfoolery. I was hooked and now support local meets and cons when possible. They are among the nicest folks you'll ever meet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Just Cuz I felt like it.


----------



## TDK (Nov 26, 2009)

I just wandered in.

Actually I watched the CSI episode and said "Shit like that CAN'T be real! Let me check Google", man was I wrong.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Nov 26, 2009)

I write Furry fiction, and that lead me into being a Red Cross Furry that teaches kids.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 26, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> I write Furry fiction, and that lead me into being a Red Cross Furry that teaches kids.



You work for the red cross?


Also to answer the topic question: I don't have any particular reason for being furry. Not in the sense of drawing or writing.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Nov 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You work for the red cross?
> 
> 
> Also to answer the topic question: I don't have any particular reason for being furry. Not in the sense of drawing or writing.



I volunteer there and dress up as their bear named Scrubby...

sorry off topic.. Reason why I'm a furry. I love it


----------



## Ratte (Nov 29, 2009)

Humans are boring as fuck, that's why.


----------



## Tai (Nov 29, 2009)

I was on Little angels hentai in the pokemon topic searching for max but it was 80% furry and it affected me.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

honestly? i've always felt more in place with animals, than i have with humans...also i aparently have some wolfish qualities...and then a friend was watching the CSI episode...kind of was like "wtf?!?!?!?!" did some research on them, saw that not everyone was like that and kind of wanted to join the commmunity...and now im here writing a story that is kind of like the rebirth of me into this community lol


----------



## Ricia (Nov 29, 2009)

Cause I like anthropomorphic animals. Duh. Now as to why I do, which I think is the better question, I  think it's the same reason I'm into scifi/fantasy type stuff. I don't need to imagine I'm in a regular human type world cause I already am. Anthro animals are interesting and yeah I'll admit attractive. It also gives a lot of variety in the types of characters you can create. I've got everything from the common mammals to those oh so rare insects. It's fun.


----------



## Falconpunch (Nov 30, 2009)

I will probably be hated for this.
I like furry, because I am a borderline zoophile and furry is also a form of escapism for me. Furpr0n is so "out there" that it is unattainable in reality, so the alluring factor of something I can not grasp makes furries a euphoric pedestal. We all want things that we can't have or is "taboo" in normal society.


----------



## AustinGlenn (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess I've always had an interest in animals, and I never knew there was a community out there until very recently.


----------



## JackalTeeth (Dec 8, 2009)

Anthropomorphic animals are interesting to me, along with costuming and pretending to be something different for an hour or two. When I found out there was a fandom for people which had the same interests, I wanted to join


----------



## JackalTeeth (Dec 8, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Humans are boring as fuck, that's why.


 
This, too.


----------



## deadboy180 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd always dreamed of animals and dragons and such since I was young. But, here is a long story:
I first saw a furry convention in London. Back then, I thought they were just crazy.
Then, I found out one of my best friends was a furry. I wasn't really bothered, but it seemed weird.
Then, I found furry art. 
Finally, I found the full community. That is when it clicked into my head.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a cat behavior, i want always run and play something, there is a mountain of reasons, the last (but not less important then the others!) is that at school some years ago i've started do mewl when teachers was calling me, a friend made a draw of me cat version and called me "Rei the black cat" XD so, by that moment i become an RL cat ^^ i like to be considered an half- cat, in all ways, good and bad.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

To be honest, I don't really _have_ a reason. It might have something to do with the fact that I'm immensely focused on nostalgia and the things that brought my joy in my childhood; cartoons--and by extension anthropomorphic characters--were always a huge part of that, so it would make sense that I'm naturally inclined to associate myself with and enjoy those sorts of things.

Also, to be fair, it doesn't help that a bunch of my friends are also furries. =P


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 8, 2009)

because i totally love dragons.


----------



## lone wolve (Dec 8, 2009)

I am a White Wolf, well albino i hope.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 9, 2009)

lone wolve said:


> I am a White Wolf, well albino i hope.



Wrong thread.  This is about why you are a furry, not what you are.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2009)

Tweaker said:


> To be honest, I don't really _have_ a reason. It might have something to do with the fact that I'm immensely focused on nostalgia and the things that brought my joy in my childhood; cartoons--and by extension anthropomorphic characters--were always a huge part of that, so it would make sense that I'm naturally inclined to associate myself with and enjoy those sorts of things.
> 
> Also, to be fair, it doesn't help that a bunch of my friends are also furries. =P



your avi gave me a new reason to be a furry :3


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad to be of service. ;P


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Perhaps I was simply born with the furry gene.


----------



## pandragon (Dec 9, 2009)

I've always liked animation, and I suppose my earliest love of funny animals came out of that. Then, when I stumbled across the SCFA in 1996, my fate was sealed!

Mostly I like drawing animals better than people, because I'm not a Real Artist. ^^


----------



## Baako (Dec 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Humans are boring as fuck, that's why.



This


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 9, 2009)

For the last 2 or 3 years now, I saw the furry community on the internet,
It interested me but I denied it and was ashamed of myself for liking it, eventually it started to take over really and no matter how much I denied it, in the end I just gave up and realized "Holy shit, I'm a Furry."


----------



## The Fitz (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, the artwork can be pretty awesome if done correctly. I got into it after seeing some of the art online.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a fur cause I think like a dog. I see a cat I bark at it. I'm protective of the one I love, and my territory! ^_^


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

A combination of fetishes and inner urges and an over-active imagination.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 9, 2009)

Lil Mal said:


> I'm a fur cause I think like a dog. I see a cat I bark at it. I'm protective of the one I love, and my territory! ^_^


 

YOUR SPECIES AND LOCATION INFO ARE FAIL!!!!!


----------



## Lunao (Dec 9, 2009)

I tended to like non-human characters more so than the human ones in video games, such as Red XIII, as is the same in many cartoons/anime that I have watched.  Guess you could say I've been exposed to anthropomorphic animals depicted in such mediums all my life that once I discovered this fandom via the anime, Legendz, I wanted to be a part of it.


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Dec 9, 2009)

After randomly reading some reasons why people choose to be furry, it seems not many say it's because they like animals. I find that ironic, lolz.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 10, 2009)

Vatz said:


> YOUR SPECIES AND LOCATION INFO ARE FAIL!!!!!



*stick tong out*


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 10, 2009)

There is no reason, I just think anthos are cool though most furries are batshit insane e_e

On second thought I guess I'm here to mock everyone else


----------



## Moonstarsun (Dec 10, 2009)

It's the art. Plus I love nature so animals in many forms are rather appealing.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> For the last 2 or 3 years now, I saw the furry community on the internet,
> It interested me but I denied it and was ashamed of myself for liking it, eventually it started to take over really and no matter how much I denied it, in the end I just gave up and realized "Holy shit, I'm a Furry."



This is basically my story as well concerning HOW I became a furry

As for why?  I guess I've always had a preference for animal characters, I liked the art, I have a passion for nature and animals in general, I enjoyed roleplaying...while at first I resisted it, like MrBlack, looking back (hindsight is 20/20 after all) it was completely the natural fit.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Because I've found people who understand my strange, inexplainable desires to parade about in animal costumes. <3


 

Yeah this,
And as i have said elsewhere I had no idea what furry was and
then i kinda got identified as one by my folks and so i looked
it up and here i am.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't really know, I guess I've always felt more in connection wiff animals, nature, and general fantasy (music, cartoons, animation, books, video games, etc...), and it became apart of me ^^


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 11, 2009)

believe it or not, i grew up very much involved in the anti-furry movement. it wasn't until i met my mate in the summer of '05. it was then, she opened my eyes to the real furry society, not just fur f-gs. as of 2 and a half years ago, i became a furry, realizing how much i wanted to be an animal, and it greatly affected my creativity (in a good way).


----------



## Miklagard (Dec 11, 2009)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> believe it or not, i grew up very much involved in the anti-furry movement. it wasn't until i met my mate in the summer of '05. it was then, she opened my eyes to the real furry society, not just fur f-gs. as of 2 and a half years ago, i became a furry, realizing how much i wanted to be an animal, and it greatly affected my creativity (in a good way).



Same deal. I was all about 4chan, yiffing in hell, and all that other stupid shit. Now I absolutely hate such topics.

Now for me, I would say I'm a furry because of a defensive mechanism theorized by freud. It's called displacement and it is "the redirection of an impulse onto a substitute target. If the impulse, the desire, is okay with you, but the person you direct that desire towards is too threatening, you can displace to someone or something that can serve as a symbolic substitute." (http://webspace.ship.edu/cgboer/freud.html)

The website gives these example: "Someone who has not had the chance to love someone may substitute cats or dogs for human beings. Someone who feels uncomfortable with their sexual desire for a real person may substitute a fetish."

And that is why I am a furry.


----------



## Entropy (Dec 11, 2009)

I found High Tail Hall on Newgrounds once, several years ago. I liked it, looked up the people who made it and discovered that this was apparently a "furry" flash. What is this, I ask myself? I look it up, and find out that there is this whole community revolving around anthropomorphism. So one day I'm on one of my most-used forums (Facepunch Studios) and I discover that there is a furry section which I go and check out to see what it's all about. "Hey, this is pretty cool stuff," I thought - I liked the art, and the people were interesting. From there I found out about other sites like FA, and it kinda went from there.

Now I'm involved in it for the art and the pr0nz, but also because it's a very friendly community and I've got to know a lot of people through it.


----------



## Solinuas (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, i pretty much just chilled in the anthro section of deviantart, decided that that was awsome and, well, the rest is easily guessable, or i hope so XD


----------



## MrPyro (Dec 12, 2009)

I like both art and ideology of furries.


----------



## Gight (Dec 12, 2009)

It just felt right. I fell in love with anthropomorphic creatures and it went from there. I started calling myself a furry when I started designing my fursona in my head.


----------



## Olivitree (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been interested in animals all my life and use to pretend I was an animal on a regular basis and only stopped howling with my friend about 3 years ago because people thought it was weird. I've always liked werewolves and anthropomorphic critters so, I kinda just fell into it.


----------



## Glacierwulf (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always had an affinity and appreciation for animals. I also like the art and sense of community, when there's no drama around.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

I started posting on the forums, having forgotten for a moment that once you post here, you're a furry. Then I discovered Vera and wound up hooked ^_^;


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

I dunno. When i was little i was fascinated by Starfox, and still am, but for some reason i felt like i was part animal. i dunno it sounds weird. but for a long time i would "roleplay" that i had a tail and awesome ears and stuff. Then i discovered the world of furry and loved it. still wish i could have those ears and tail tho.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

OH how fun, i shall make a lest of the meweasons (lol that didn't work)

1. ANIME! my avatar, is guyo from inuyasha.  you know i don't care if inuyasha is a guy or a drawing those dog ears make hhim adorable

2. CATS!! i love cats, as shameful as it is to admit, there is something sensual about listening to them purr. 

3. F*CK THOSE GUYS!!! (are we allowed to use the f word?) a lot of people hate furry, and that makes me like it, weird right?


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 14, 2009)

My friend really took interest in it about a year ago and I sorta followed. I like the art and the books that I've read that are furry based. I see nothing gross about it like the general public does. I hate when I say furry and the whole room sorta stares at me funny. I just see it as a fun hobby that relieves me of stress.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 14, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> For the last 2 or 3 years now, I saw the furry community on the internet,
> It interested me but I denied it and was ashamed of myself for liking it, eventually it started to take over really and no matter how much I denied it, in the end I just gave up and realized "Holy shit, I'm a Furry."




^ my story


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

I think humanlike animals fucking is hot


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 14, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> For the last 2 or 3 years now, I saw the furry community on the internet,
> It interested me but I denied it and was ashamed of myself for liking it, eventually it started to take over really and no matter how much I denied it, in the end I just gave up and realized "Holy shit, I'm a Furry."




Same here. Givin in was the best lol.


----------



## xydexx (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Why are you a furry?*



Yrr said:


> Just wondering what made the majority of the furries here furries.



I'm a longtime Disney/Warner Brothers fan. I collected some comics like _Fusion_, _The Dreamery_, _Thunder Bunny_, and the TMNT ripoffs (I still have a copy of _Pre-Teen Dirty-Gene Kung-Fu Kangaroos_ somewhere) back in high school when I was young and crazy (now I'm old and crazy). It wasn't until the early 1990s when I found FurryMUCK and was amazed to find a group of folks who liked anthropomorphic animals.

Attended my first furry con (Furtasticon) in 1994, and the rest is history.


----------



## Riptor (Dec 17, 2009)

Honestly, I think it's just to get to know more people. The whole 'furry' hobby is just a springboard to find people who are into the stuff, I like, too. Other than that, I don't really have any way to compare myself to a raptor at all, so it's not anything spiritual, and I watched a ton of stuff people would consider furry, but I don't know if that's what affected me or not.

TLDR: No idea.


----------



## Kaath (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm mostly big of fursuiting (love that stuff [too bad I'm too poor to afford one eh?])
That and furry things are awesome!


----------



## Iflyte (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie...at first it was mostly for the sex, now its more for the community aspect, I've made a lot of friends for the couple of years I've been a furry.


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

Ever since i was young...I was always a big StarFox Fan...(No joke...)
Plus...I've been working on a small novella series with a few characters from the game...(Including Krystal)But more to the point...That wasnt the main reason for me becoming a Furry!When I was 16...I had went to Anthrocon 2007 with my bro...he introduced me to a few good friends of his.They showed me the importance of Furry Fandom and their culture...They said,"Without us...there would be no Such thing as pokemon or starfox...even any other game or novel we've read!There would just be an empty void..." And I agreed...And Ive been a Furry ever since...


----------



## Kaath (Dec 17, 2009)

FeelTheFurWithinYourself said:


> I had went to Anthrocon 2007 with my bro...he introduced me to a few good friends of his.They showed me the importance of Furry Fandom and their culture...They said,"Without us...there would be no Such thing as pokemon or starfox...even any other game or novel we've read!There would just be an empty void..." And I agreed...And Ive been a Furry ever since...



Wow, I've never thought of it like that... Very interesting that is ^_^
Now I appreciate the fandom even more ^_^ =D

Btw... Wasn't '07 the year that that whole troll thing with signs happen?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

I found it amusing and tolerable. So I stayed here and made a fursona as I like making backstories.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

I liked cartoons all my life and liked a lot of anthro toons like teenage mutant ninja turtles and whatever else, when I saw Lilo and Stitch I think that was the turning point, I went looking for art and I found a lot of it, which eventually lead me here.


----------



## Callatov (Dec 18, 2009)

It's hard to say really.  The whole community just suits me really well (because I'm weird), the idea of an anthro is just awesome, and... I dunno.  I guess I'm just strange :3


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> i cant get off this fucking forum
> help :C


I heard Dragoneer has the forum's door key. You should send him threatening PMs to give it you.
You'll be out in no time. C:



Dahguns said:


> all the popular people do it....it was peer pressure


Lol, "popular furries"? :3


----------



## Kelo (Dec 18, 2009)

I am a furry cause I find anthropomorphic animals far more sexually appealing that humans ever possibly could, I am quite frankly not attracted to humans at all and really only ever actually aroused when there is fur involved.


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not really a furry yet. I have no reason for it though, I just felt like it.


----------



## ChronicalFox (Dec 18, 2009)

OhBloodyHell said:


> I'm not really a furry yet. I have no reason for it though, I just felt like it.


 Hmm...I smell a neko...


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 18, 2009)

ChronicalFox said:


> Hmm...I smell a neko...


 
I just had to look up that term. And funnily enough my character I'm designing is a manga style cat/woman, it has human eyes, mouth and body shape and hairstlye but has cat nose, ears, paws, fur and tail. But the character is supposed to be my own personalised fursona type thing, so I guess you could say I'm a neko and slightly furryish at the same time?


----------



## kazroo (Dec 18, 2009)

because i have an interest in furry art (except for yiff) and i have a fursona. ...?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Why are you a furry?*



Yrr said:


> I know a lot of people have different reasons, ranging from simply having a fetish to wishing/believing they were an animal themselves.
> 
> Just wondering what made the majority of the furries here furries.



My main reason is, whenever I think about furries, I get this unreal feeling. Like, a fantasy, I don't wish I was an animal, well I take that back, it'd be awesome to be a bird XD But I'd wish for furries to be real. Instead of just animals..... This way, we could actually feel more connected to animals and it'd be more interesting than just humans, and animals that can't talk and do things like humans =[


----------



## torachi (Dec 23, 2009)

Mainly opposite sides of the spectrum, yiff and spiritualism.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Easily answer, I love to be a furry...Animal or half-animal is my favorite interesting.


----------



## Koray (Dec 25, 2009)

I dunno. I've forgotten how I even got in the fandom.

Well, I guess because I've always liked wolves, I find anthros interesting and I also like furry art, so...


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 26, 2009)

Deal with it!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 26, 2009)

Take them all alway>>>>


----------



## Saka (Dec 27, 2009)

As said as this may already be, I find being a furry an escape from reality and the everyday norm.

Where the boundaries set in reality are broken and bent to make way for new and out of this word creations, where your real image is overtaken by that of a fursona or even covered up by a fursuit.

It's a pleasure to savor and cling hopelessly onto, submerging ones self deeper into a world many may not understand, but perhaps come to envy.

I am a furry, and would rather be a freak by some peoples standards, than a sheep of this world. Baaaa


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

Being a furry has been nice, kind of like a getaway from reality. I'm not talking about like drugs or anything but it fellows that idea.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a furry because I reject my humanity, simply put. I just don't really like being what I am.
That and also my childhood obsession with dragons and werewolves lured me in.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a furry because I appreciate the whole concept. Granted I grew up with an unusual deeper interest in anthro animals...so that sort of led up to it but when I found out there was a group that made their own content that just made me happy. I had to be a part of this group.

The creativity is often amazing. So that's why I'm furry. I like seeing the content the fandom creates. All these people with different talents pooling it together.


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 29, 2009)

*Shrug* I've always liked animals over humans. Over the years, it developed into a sort of 'hatred' towards humans. Point being, they disgust me.
Being a furry gives me a chance to escape the fact that I'm still human in the end, even if just mentally.
Furthermore (Not a pun, dudes), I happen to like anthropomorphics, and am currently working on at least part of a fursuit.


----------



## Korex (Jan 2, 2010)

Get to meet new people and I fit in well. I find the furry side more sexy...yeah and werewolves also dragged me in being a furry to


----------



## Disasterfox (Jan 2, 2010)

Cause foxes are cool and furries are lol


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm also here to see all the happy Furry couples and also possibly find a nice future mate if I'm lucky enough


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> ... and also possibly find a nice future mate if I'm lucky enough



Would you like to have a sweet wealthy and healthy sparkledog as a mate.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> Would you like to have a sweet wealthy and healthy sparkledog as a mate.


 

Yesh  I lovez cute sparklecreatures ^^


----------



## SimonAquarius (Jan 6, 2010)

Disinhibition. Quality of skill and ideas makes you who you are, not status or family. It's also why I like the internet, since you can't really talk the way you want to in reality. In it's own way, it's more real than the world we have to live in. A world we've made for ourselves, complete with talking animals.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 6, 2010)

Boredom.
And a fetish for poorly drawn dog cawks


----------



## Solas (Jan 6, 2010)

Mostly, I like the art.  And I have a friend who hates furries with a passion, but loves to draw/write about anthropomorphic animals.  Ergo, I have made it my personal mission to try to make him not hate what he secretly is.  Ha!


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive always like the concept of Furries, but I havent openly considered myself one until about four days ago. Furries are more appealing from an aesthetic, sensual, and sexual point of view. Combined with the fact that I have overdeveloped Canines (I literaly have fangs, and regularly cut the inside of my mouth on them), which lead to my school friends referring to me as a werewolf, The end result was pretty much inevitable.


----------



## wolico (Jan 7, 2010)

im a furry because its fun and exciting and i have a huge obession over wolves also my friend anna got me into it


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 7, 2010)

Always liked dinosaurs.  And for some reason always liked to anthro them.


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm furry cos I was once involved in stage performances, and fursuiting kind of puts me back in the spot I used to have.

Other reasons include the community is so nice, inviting, kind and understanding. Nothing to do with that 'inner animal' but it's nice to take a break from reality and act as one or more of my characters, who are either silly, firtacious or just hyper, lol. 

Also for the art cos the clean stuff is really nice.


----------



## TygerLily (Jan 7, 2010)

a


----------



## Disasterfox (Jan 7, 2010)

When I was 11 I saw a fox with boobies and went happy in my pants.
pedophiles goway :C


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure. I know i always loved anthro characters but didnt know it until i really started to understand about them. As a kid i always watched all kinds of kids movies with anthro characters. My favorit was "Cats Don't Dance". I alsso watched "Rock a Doodle" but i'm not sure that's what it is called. Anywayz i've kind of always been into it i just never realized.


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 7, 2010)

SimonAquarius said:


> Disinhibition. Quality of skill and ideas makes you who you are, not status or family. It's also why I like the internet, since you can't really talk the way you want to in reality. In it's own way, it's more real than the world we have to live in. A world we've made for ourselves, complete with talking animals.


Haha nicely put actually.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a super deep connection to wolves and truly feel like I am one (yeah, that sounds crazy) but it's the only thing that makes sense to me


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

it was a growing fascination, at first i did enjoy the art, it looked amazing, couldn't NOT look at it, then got rather close to native american ways through friends, and eventually found one of my spirit guides, a red fox, and after that i kind of became obsessed for the longest time, till i met this guy on this base who heard i knew my spirit animal, turned out the same for both

we started talking and he talked about being a furry, and it hit me, I AM A FURRY!  ever since then i've been making fursuits, lurking in places like this, and meeting furries at the mall using caramelldansen as a lure!


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 8, 2010)

I've always been obsessed with wolves, even as a small child.  When I got older, an aunt introduced me to Native American ways, and I began to feel that I had a wolf spirit.  I was on a camping trip with two friends (Kitsune_morric being one), and I had a vision where I met my spirit guide and saw myself as a wolf.  

After that, I found out that my girlfriend was a furry as well, and I realized that I am too, haha.


----------



## serbian (Jan 9, 2010)

Nope, not a furry so far. I came here, saw some nice artwork, wanted to learn more, registered and enjoying


----------



## The Wave (Jan 9, 2010)

I always loved animals, bot anthro and non-anthro. Can't say why, I just always did for some reason. And when I learned about furries, I was like "zomg there's a group for anthro animals?! JOINAGE!". And now I wish I really had a tail. >_>

I also simply hate humanity, but I spare you guys from that drama.


----------



## TaciturnTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

I've always had a thing for anthros, myself. I personally blame Calvin and Hobbes, my favorite comic strip to this day. I wasn't accepting at being a furry at first, but I eventually grew out of it and accepted it.


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Jan 9, 2010)

Because its a part of who I am, I guess. I love the art style, I love the life style, I love everything about it. Becoming a furry was more or less a natural step forward in my life


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 9, 2010)

hmm.. always been an animal person.  coupled with my .. spiritual (NOT religious) outlook, wasn't a far stretch really.  The creativity, expressiveness, and downright sexiness of the art was also a drawing factor (no pun intended).


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 9, 2010)

it just feels so right... well i dress different, act different, im bi-sexual, and always felt more than just human. so it just kind of fell into place... ya... plus i love drawing anthro!


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> it just feels so right... well i dress different, act different, im bi-sexual, and always felt more than just human. so it just kind of fell into place... ya... plus i love drawing anthro!



Yanno.. come to think of it, when I realized I was .. well, Bi ..  it sorta made the transition easier, had known about furry art for years.  A friend, sorta introduced me .. well, sorta.  Was someone I had been interested in, preferably as a mate .. and though things didn't work out, I did end up researching the whole furry art thing to gain a better understanding so that I might better please her..  I have quite a large collection now.

Nowadays, I don't really have anyone to please.. no real chance at a longstanding relationship of any meaningful kind at the moment.. just sorta accepted my own little quirks.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, for me, I think its just cool. It's just something about me that calls to the art. I might not be able to physically draw it (atleast well), but it is still part of me. Furries are awsome to cute to mildly confusing sometimes, but I love it all. And yes, the yiff is also interesting.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

Hyouhoshi said:


> I was on a camping trip with two friends (Kitsune_morric being one), and I had a vision where I met my spirit guide and saw myself as a wolf.



that was a great camping trip, and those visions were just astounding, wish we had the ability to see eachother's visions


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 10, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> that was a great camping trip, and those visions were just astounding, wish we had the ability to see eachother's visions



I know, I really feel like that was the final step that opened up a whole new path.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

Hyouhoshi said:


> I know, I really feel like that was the final step that opened up a whole new path.



haven't turned back even for a look


----------



## Kiwiman (Jan 11, 2010)

I really didn't know about the fandom until 2 years ago. I guess I'm in it for the people, and the art. Most people on here are nice, and that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I've always been an artist type and for some reason, the first time I saw artwork like this, I was just instantly drawn to it with a somewhat obsessive passion early on. I feel that furries are the greatest thing to draw as they are so infinitely customizable, expressive, cool, cute and eye popping.


----------



## slanderdehwolf (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I feel I just fit in with the furry community. That's a major reason, and I've always liked animals. For the longest time I didn't know the furry community exist, but when I found it, I was in heaven, or whatever kinda place you would consider great, maybe even Cloud 9. 

And In being with the furry community, I was able to come to terms that I'm bi, I never knew some many people would be undiscriminating.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I've always loved animals, but was allergic as a kid, so my pets were just stuffed animals.  I've always been imaginative, giving them each personalities.  I grew up watching cartoons and I guess I just realized it all made sense when I came to terms with the fact that Garth Algar and I shared a secret.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmmm, well, I do like the art, and the concept of making anthros and things. I can't say there's any particularly deep or sentimental reason for me deciding to take in interest in furdom: to me, it's just a hobby.

I will say this, though: Of all the things I've ever loved or appreciated, I can say I've been completely consistent in my love and respect of the sea. Even the scary parts. Something about the sea, in all it's beauty and ferocity, fills me with calm.


----------



## Baree (Jan 13, 2010)

Complete cartoon nut. Especially furry. I don't even remember when/how I rolled into the fandom, it just seemed to happen naturally. All there is to it, really.


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

Myself, it came to me in a dream. That is my reason.  Now I might be the happiest person alive.  Being fur has brought much joy to my heart.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

To lazy to check if I've posted my reasons so might aswell post them because they've changed a bit.  
    I'm a fur because it's fun art/social hobby of mine.  I've met a lot of Long Distance friends through this fandom.  aaafriends who I can tell everything to X3


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know I've always wanted Animals to be more like humans for some reason and I felt like I could fit in with the furry community


----------



## artalds (Jan 19, 2010)

Part Native american, Also Wiccan.

The wolf is my guardian, my Totem, and a part of everything I am.


----------



## zworgen (Jan 19, 2010)

Because I love animals, I love the art, I love the community, and it just felt right... That's about it...


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 19, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not sure why I stick around.

I'm just sorta...Drawn to the fandom, I guess?  Yeah I like the concepts, the art, and have a lot of friends in the fandom...But it just sorta clicked with me.  

I don't know why I'm a fur, nor do I really care.  All I know is that it's a fun and awesome community of people that I hope I never have to leave.  >w<


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 22, 2010)

No offense to Hyouhoshi or Kitsune_Morric, but you guys sound like my stoners XD, it's purely the reference to visions, and I got some too so I don't blame ya,it just made me lol. Anyway I became a furry I guess because the art is cool and I always thought animals ears were cooler then humans, also they are totally hot when girls wear them also girls wearing tails are hot,that's why Halloween is so sweet.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

Lets see the fursuits, the artwork, and certain fetishes.

That about covers it for me.


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jan 22, 2010)

Feels right ya know I hate all the prejudice but hay that's expected with any fandom hell if anyone makes fun of me being a furry in real life they'll get torched


----------



## Razrien (Jan 23, 2010)

Porn.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

^
That


----------



## Maruki (Jan 26, 2010)

That I don't really love Humanity that much...plus furries are pretty awesome.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lets just say I have my furry related fantasies, it's entertaining to see some art, entertaining to have a close connection with animals, and it keeps me um..."sexually entertained".


----------



## Furry Ghost (Jan 27, 2010)

Humans are pathetic....


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jan 27, 2010)

Furry Ghost said:


> Humans are pathetic....


You certainly are.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Furry Ghost said:


> Humans are pathetic....


Oh, damn... I have some bad news for you then...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Furry Ghost said:


> Humans are pathetic....



Congratulations in calling yourself pathetic, well done!


----------

